# Hail Call to gandergrinder!!!!



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations are in order from what I understand you have been named Grand Marshall of this years duck boat parade. Sources close to you inform me the Tahoe is sporting a new set of "blue plates" and pulling a 20 footer. Welcome back and look forward to seeing you.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hear it's a 20 foot war eagle with a 200 horse 4-stroke Yamaha!!! :lol:

Let me know about the build up at Sand Lake g/o!! :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, I also have heard through various sources that Field Hunter will be changing his name soon. I understand he will be pulling a freshly painted flat bottom also. Will you still ride shotgun ?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry, g/o, your sources are wrong....it's not a flat bottom. It's a V-hull....no one would buy the damn thing so I made it into a duck boat. I've watched the endless line of duck boats the last few years prior to the NR opener and decided that we might as well join them....so far it's been nice shooting roosts.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wait until Smoot invites the "entertainment" for the trip. G/O, do you have any extra room at your place??????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That was the worst e-mail I have ever seen WP!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok what's the "smoot" thing? Have you and djleye been sending emails again? The name is still up in the air....Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Vikings player that took part in the party boat scandel. Lucky SOB. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think your boat, field hunter, should be called, Roostbuster!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, I second that, I was thinking of the same name. Now as far as making more room that is what I have been doing today. I've been cleaning the poo out of the barn so you will have a place to sleep. This afternoon its get the hot tub ready. I don't know if smoot will be here when you are. However I did get a card from Chaz Hightower and he plans on showing up for a day or two.

Field Hunter don't say no one would buy the boat. I offered you 50 bucks for it I also offered djleye 5k for his when it was for sale. If you really wanted to sell you could have.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

So do you guys have go devils hooked up to the boats? Those motors will tackle all but the most cattail infested waterfowl resting areas. Or better yet, get an air boat.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Unfortunately, I saw an airboat last fall out by Tappen. I hope it never hit the water.
Jim


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

What time does the parade start this year anyway?--Hoping to take my little cousin out to catch some candy! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

It's already here, I think it may have been I seen a tahoe pulling a trailer w/a 4 wheeler and a flat bottom boat on top and a canoe on the tahoe. :beer:


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

oh its starting alright. was in grand forks this morning and they were wainting in the parking lot of Cabelas for the doors to open....


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

How the Hell did you get that!!!!!! No one was suppose to know djleye will be upset.

You seeing much for traffic? very little here so far just pickups and SUV'S not one boat.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> You seeing much for traffic? very little here so far just pickups and SUV'S not one boat.


Not much yesterday on the Interstate between Grand Forks and Fargo. Slower then most years on the Thursday before opener...probably make up for it today.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There was a ton going by at noon today!!!

I was out hanging a deer stand and had a little 3 x 3 walk right up to me, He wasn't more than 15 feet away. I actually thought I was going to have to get out of the way, I was right on his trail!!! It was the kind of buck that Field Hunter is known for!!!

G/O, you know that you and I will need our own boat, we would never fit in there with field hunter, for god sakes, the man is like 6' 5", 6"9" with the afro!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't seen a thing here, lots of N/R vehicles but no boats yet.



> G/O, you know that you and I will need our own boat, we would never fit in there with field hunter, for god sakes, the man is like 6' 5", 6"9" with the afro!!!!!


What do you mean a fro, grass does not grow on cement and the last I looked he had not much left on top!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, but he has a hell of a comb-over!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

There was a ton of the candy chuckers on 94 today. I only went from fergus to fargo and probably saw minimum 30. :eyeroll:


----------

